# Brambati:"Arnault e Elliott si sono già incontrati. Allegri...".



## admin (2 Luglio 2020)

*Brambati:"Arnault e Elliott si sono già incontrati. Allegri...".*

Massimo Brambati a TMW sul futuro del Milan:"Si sono già incontrati a Londra. E non è stata una fumata nera. Lo snodo stadio sarà determinante nella trattativa. E so che cercherebbero Allegri per la panchina".


----------



## Trumpusconi (2 Luglio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Massimo Brambati a TMW sul futuro del Milan:"Si sono già incontrati a Londra. E non è stata una fumata nera. Lo snodo stadio sarà determinante nella trattativa. E so che cercherebbero Allegri per la panchina".



Calma e gesso.


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Luglio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Massimo Brambati a TMW sul futuro del Milan:"Si sono già incontrati a Londra. E non è stata una fumata nera. Lo snodo stadio sarà determinante nella trattativa. E so che cercherebbero Allegri per la panchina".



Questo è diventato il nuovo modo di percularci?


----------



## 7AlePato7 (2 Luglio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Massimo Brambati a TMW sul futuro del Milan:"Si sono già incontrati a Londra. E non è stata una fumata nera. Lo snodo stadio sarà determinante nella trattativa. E so che cercherebbero Allegri per la panchina".


Signori, preghiamo tutti gli dei del calcio che vada in porto questa trattativa il prima possibile, altrimenti l'A.C. Milan è defunto.


----------



## Zanc9 (2 Luglio 2020)

sarà amico del dirimpettaio di Gordon


----------



## Goro (2 Luglio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Massimo Brambati a TMW sul futuro del Milan:"Si sono già incontrati a Londra. E non è stata una fumata nera. Lo snodo stadio sarà determinante nella trattativa. E so che cercherebbero Allegri per la panchina".



Il Milan, per volere di Berlusconi, non verrà ceduto a nessuna azienda seria.


----------



## admin (2 Luglio 2020)

Goro ha scritto:


> Il Milan, per volere di Berlusconi, non verrà ceduto a nessuna azienda seria.



E' ciò che penso e scrivo da tempo. E mi auguro di sbagliare...


----------



## overlord (2 Luglio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' ciò che penso e scrivo da tempo. E mi auguro di sbagliare...



Boh...prima o poi spero che mr.nanomalefico vorrà incassare un po' di quattrini. Per ora sarebbero solo ... giri ... e rigiri


----------



## RickyB83 (2 Luglio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Massimo Brambati a TMW sul futuro del Milan:"Si sono già incontrati a Londra. E non è stata una fumata nera. Lo snodo stadio sarà determinante nella trattativa. E so che cercherebbero Allegri per la panchina".



Caro massimo spero tu ci azzecchi come nel caso addio di Higuain..


----------



## sunburn (2 Luglio 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Questo è diventato il nuovo modo di percularci?



È il tormentone estivo. A breve mi aspetto la combo: “Arnault nuovo proprietario del Milan, il primo colpo sarà Baselli”.


----------



## Route66 (2 Luglio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Massimo Brambati a TMW sul futuro del Milan:"Si sono già incontrati a Londra. E non è stata una fumata nera. Lo snodo stadio sarà determinante nella trattativa. E so che cercherebbero Allegri per la panchina".



Cosi giusto per conoscenza vista la mia ignoranza sul personaggio....ma questo Massimo Brambati oltre ad avere coinquilini importanti ed origliare negli androni del condominio nella vita reale cosa fa?E' una fonte attendibile o uno dei tanti che necessita di share per sopravvivere?


----------



## Goro (2 Luglio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' ciò che penso e scrivo da tempo. E mi auguro di sbagliare...



Anche io lo spero ma il tempo che passa ci sta mostrando la via


----------



## mark (2 Luglio 2020)

Una persona che conosco mi ha detto che una persona dentro il milan (di cui non posso fare il nome) ha detto che è già tutto chiuso e firmato e che arriverà un giocatore (di cui non faccio il nome per scaramanzia, ma sarebbe assurdo) grazie allo sponsor Luis Vuitton.
A me sembra impossibile (sopratutto per il giocatore che arriverebbe), ma staremo a vedere (questa cosa mi è stata detta un paio di settimane fa)


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (2 Luglio 2020)

Route66 ha scritto:


> Cosi giusto per conoscenza vista la mia ignoranza sul personaggio....ma questo Massimo Brambati oltre ad avere coinquilini importanti ed origliare negli androni del condominio nella vita reale cosa fa?E' una fonte attendibile o uno dei tanti che necessita di share per sopravvivere?



Su Piguain a suo tempo ci aveva azzeccato, questo purtroppo non significa che abbia ragione anche stavolta.

Anche se c‘è una parte di me che mantiene un filo di esile, tenue, speranza.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (2 Luglio 2020)

mark ha scritto:


> Una persona che conosco mi ha detto che una persona dentro il milan (di cui non posso fare il nome) ha detto che è già tutto chiuso e firmato e che arriverà un giocatore (di cui non faccio il nome per scaramanzia, ma sarebbe assurdo) grazie allo sponsor Luis Vuitton.
> A me sembra impossibile (sopratutto per il giocatore che arriverebbe), ma staremo a vedere (questa cosa mi è stata detta un paio di settimane fa)



Tempo fa si parlava di Arnault + Messi e Guardiola...mi sembra fantascienza onestamente ahahah


----------



## Goro (2 Luglio 2020)

mark ha scritto:


> Una persona che conosco mi ha detto che una persona dentro il milan (di cui non posso fare il nome) ha detto che è già tutto chiuso e firmato e che arriverà un giocatore (di cui non faccio il nome per scaramanzia, ma sarebbe assurdo) grazie allo sponsor Luis Vuitton.
> A me sembra impossibile (sopratutto per il giocatore che arriverebbe), ma staremo a vedere (questa cosa mi è stata detta un paio di settimane fa)



Dare queste speranze è pericoloso, dopo tutte le nostre vicende


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Luglio 2020)

mark ha scritto:


> Una persona che conosco mi ha detto che una persona dentro il milan (di cui non posso fare il nome) ha detto che è già tutto chiuso e firmato e che arriverà un giocatore (di cui non faccio il nome per scaramanzia, ma sarebbe assurdo) grazie allo sponsor Luis Vuitton.
> A me sembra impossibile (sopratutto per il giocatore che arriverebbe), ma staremo a vedere (questa cosa mi è stata detta un paio di settimane fa)



Lascia perdere, nessuno è a conoscenza di niente. Chi dice queste cose sta solo giocano con la fede dei tifosi.


----------



## mark (2 Luglio 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Lascia perdere, nessuno è a conoscenza di niente. Chi dice queste cose sta solo giocano con la fede dei tifosi.



Infatti non ci credo per niente, se poi succederà sarò contentissimo e gli offrirò una cena di pesce, ma non succederà.


----------



## Snake (2 Luglio 2020)

mark ha scritto:


> Una persona che conosco mi ha detto che una persona dentro il milan (di cui non posso fare il nome) ha detto che è già tutto chiuso e firmato e che arriverà un giocatore (di cui non faccio il nome per scaramanzia, ma sarebbe assurdo) grazie allo sponsor Luis Vuitton.
> A me sembra impossibile (sopratutto per il giocatore che arriverebbe), ma staremo a vedere (questa cosa mi è stata detta un paio di settimane fa)



vabbè dicci almeno che in che squadra gioca


----------



## mark (2 Luglio 2020)

Snake ha scritto:


> vabbè dicci almeno che in che squadra gioca



Lo dirò se mai Arnault prenderà effettivamente il Milan perchè a quel punto potrei iniziare a crederci anch'io (non è Messi).


----------



## Jackdvmilan (2 Luglio 2020)

mark ha scritto:


> Lo dirò se mai Arnault prenderà effettivamente il Milan perchè a quel punto potrei iniziare a crederci anch'io (non è Messi).



Allora io dico Mbappe visto che è francese ahah


----------



## sette (2 Luglio 2020)

overlord ha scritto:


> Boh...prima o poi spero che mr.nanomalefico vorrà incassare un po' di quattrini. Per ora sarebbero solo ... giri ... e rigiri



ah, quattrini ne ha già abbastanza, perché dovrebbe vendere la nomea di "ultimo bresidente del Milan vincente?" queste cose non si comprano..

PS: la soluzione è che passi a miglior vita, molti qui si augurano che basti milan-monza 0-1 .... io non ne sono convinto


----------



## Jackdvmilan (2 Luglio 2020)

sette ha scritto:


> ah, quattrini ne ha già abbastanza, perché dovrebbe vendere la nomea di "ultimo bresidente del Milan vincente?" queste cose non si comprano..
> 
> PS: la soluzione è che passi a miglior vita, molti qui si augurano che basti milan-monza 0-1 .... io non ne sono convinto



Ma secondo me quella nomea la terrebbe a vita pure se ci prendesse Arnault. La vedo dura vincere tutto ciò che ha vinto Berlusconi da presidente...


----------



## gabri65 (2 Luglio 2020)

Mah, come al solito passerò da idiota.

Ma se fossi Arnault e stessi per comprare il Milan, di tutto farei tranne che prendere Messi o prendere Guardiola.

Non credo che gente di quel livello si mette a tirare i fuochi artificiali e dare dimostrazioni d'onnipotenza per passare bene agli occhi del mondo.

Il lavoro quotidiano e serio, certosino, è quello che secondo me viene perseguito da gente intelligente e che sa quello che vuole.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (2 Luglio 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Mah, come al solito passerò da idiota.
> 
> Ma se fossi Arnault e stessi per comprare il Milan, di tutto farei tranne che prendere Messi o prendere Guardiola.
> 
> ...



Hai ragione!


----------



## sette (2 Luglio 2020)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Ma secondo me quella nomea la terrebbe a vita pure se ci prendesse Arnault. La vedo dura vincere tutto ciò che ha vinto Berlusconi da presidente...



EDIT: avevo risposto una cavolata

con Arnault ci sarebbe il rischio, con Elliott proprio no, squadra da 7° posto e conti in ordine


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (2 Luglio 2020)

Chiederei alla sorella di Fabregas


----------



## corvorossonero (2 Luglio 2020)

mark ha scritto:


> Una persona che conosco mi ha detto che una persona dentro il milan (di cui non posso fare il nome) ha detto che è già tutto chiuso e firmato e che arriverà un giocatore (di cui non faccio il nome per scaramanzia, ma sarebbe assurdo) grazie allo sponsor Luis Vuitton.
> A me sembra impossibile (sopratutto per il giocatore che arriverebbe), ma staremo a vedere (questa cosa mi è stata detta un paio di settimane fa)



Vai tranquillo. Se il Milan dovesse essere ceduto, della trattativa lo saprebbero solo in 3. Di sicuro non gente che lavora a milanello


----------



## corvorossonero (2 Luglio 2020)

sette ha scritto:


> ah, quattrini ne ha già abbastanza, perché dovrebbe vendere la nomea di "ultimo bresidente del Milan vincente?" queste cose non si comprano..
> 
> PS: la soluzione è che passi a miglior vita, molti qui si augurano che basti milan-monza 0-1 .... io non ne sono convinto



Bravo, oppure che cii sia un pazzo che offra 1 miliardo. L'unica speranza è che qualcuno riesca a convincerlo.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (2 Luglio 2020)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Ma secondo me quella nomea la terrebbe a vita pure se ci prendesse Arnault. La vedo dura vincere tutto ciò che ha vinto Berlusconi da presidente...



Secondo me Belluccone vuole che il Milan torni ciò che era prima del 1950.

E infatti da inizio anni ‘50 non abbiamo MAI avuto un periodo così lungo di infamia, nemmeno nella prima metà degli anni ‘80, che fu terribile ma, appunto, circoscritta. Qua invece navighiamo da un decennio in una nebbia così fitta che non si vede ad un metro, e senza luci all’orizzonte.

Speriamo davvero in Arnaldo, speriamo.


----------



## sette (2 Luglio 2020)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Bravo, oppure che cii sia un pazzo che offra 1 miliardo. L'unica speranza è che qualcuno riesca a convincerlo.



convincerlo? a stento si ricorda del Milan, sai com'è, l'età


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Luglio 2020)

Goro ha scritto:


> Il Milan, per volere di Berlusconi, non verrà ceduto a nessuna azienda seria.



Non capisco mai perché un fondo come Elliot, che vale miliardi di dollari e comanda sopra a stati dovrebbe smazzarsi soldi e rotture per fare un piacere a Berlusconi che ormai è un nulla politico ed economico...

Non ha davvero alcun senso..per elliott berlusconi è poco più che una scoreggia


----------



## Davidoff (2 Luglio 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non capisco mai perché un fondo come Elliot, che vale miliardi di dollari e comanda sopra a stati dovrebbe smazzarsi soldi e rotture per fare un piacere a Berlusconi che ormai è un nulla politico ed economico...
> 
> Non ha davvero alcun senso..per elliott berlusconi è poco più che una scoreggia



Perché tutto quello che circonda il fu Ac Milan da più di 10 anni sfida ogni logica, ad un certo punto anche i pensieri più assurdi diventano possibilità. Il nano che ci distrugge per autoglorificarsi rientra perfettamente nel profilo psicologico dell'omuncolo in questione.


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Luglio 2020)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Perché tutto quello che circonda il fu Ac Milan da più di 10 anni sfida ogni logica, ad un certo punto anche i pensieri più assurdi diventano possibilità. Il nano che ci distrugge per autoglorificarsi rientra perfettamente nel profilo psicologico dell'omuncolo in questione.



L'ho pensato pure io con la sceneggiata di Yogurt Li..ma Elliott, dai ragazzi...
Per me il problema è che siamo stati scientemente lasciati in una situazione drammatica e il carico ce l'hanno messo 3 sessioni di mercato che hanno affossato conti senza alzare quasi nulla il tasso tecnico..


----------



## gabri65 (2 Luglio 2020)

Ma infatti a me fa schifo Elliott tanto quanto il Demonio. Gente spietata e con l'unico comandamento del danaro e del potere. Potrebbero pura calpestare la madre per questo.

E quando ci si appropria con la forza di un bene immateriale, di una passione condivisa da milioni persone, senza rispettarne la dignità, si commette una autentica e intollerabile nefandezza.

Che la Natura vi giudichi appropriatamente con il massimo della pena.


----------



## diavolo (2 Luglio 2020)

mark ha scritto:


> Lo dirò se mai Arnault prenderà effettivamente il Milan perchè a quel punto potrei iniziare a crederci anch'io (non è Messi).



Adebayor.


----------



## corvorossonero (2 Luglio 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non capisco mai perché un fondo come Elliot, che vale miliardi di dollari e comanda sopra a stati dovrebbe smazzarsi soldi e rotture per fare un piacere a Berlusconi che ormai è un nulla politico ed economico...
> 
> Non ha davvero alcun senso..per elliott berlusconi è poco più che una scoreggia



Certo come no, prova a dare uno sguardo a quello che succede con Tim. Berlusconi ha più potere di quello che pensi altro che. In ogni caso Elliot è un fondo che gestisce soldi di terzi, quando lo capirai sarà sempre troppo tardi.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (2 Luglio 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> L'ho pensato pure io con la sceneggiata di Yogurt Li..ma Elliott, dai ragazzi...
> Per me il problema è che siamo stati scientemente lasciati in una situazione drammatica e il carico ce l'hanno messo 3 sessioni di mercato che hanno affossato conti senza alzare quasi nulla il tasso tecnico..



Tu avresti anche ragione ma c'è un dettaglio grosso come una casa che anch'io ho lungamente trascurato perché volevo credere di avere finalmente un proprietario serio: Elliott è dentro la faccenda Yogurt Li sin dall'inizio, con il suo "prestito" ha concesso al cinese di completare "l'acquisto" che altrimenti sarebbe stato impossibile, in più ha emesso il bond decisivo per fare il mercato (con gran parte dei soldi che non furono spesi subito ma "impegnati" per i mesi futuri). Elliott è de facto proprietaria del Milan dal 2017, quindi partecipe della pantomima col cinese fin dall'inizio. I rapporti della galassia Fininvest-Galliani presenti da anni con alcuni uomini di Elliott poi fanno il resto, chiudono il cerchio...anzi il Cerchione, direi che bastano e avanzano...anzi D'Avanzano


----------



## 7vinte (2 Luglio 2020)

mark ha scritto:


> Lo dirò se mai Arnault prenderà effettivamente il Milan perchè a quel punto potrei iniziare a crederci anch'io (non è Messi).



Griezmann, in rottura con il Barcellona, francese come Arnault


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (2 Luglio 2020)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Tu avresti anche ragione ma c'è un dettaglio grosso come una casa che anch'io ho lungamente trascurato perché volevo credere di avere finalmente un proprietario serio: Elliott è dentro la faccenda Yogurt Li sin dall'inizio, con il suo "prestito" ha concesso al cinese di completare "l'acquisto" che altrimenti sarebbe stato impossibile, in più ha emesso il bond decisivo per fare il mercato (con gran parte dei soldi che non furono spesi subito ma "impegnati" per i mesi futuri). Elliott è de facto proprietaria del Milan dal 2017, quindi partecipe della pantomima col cinese fin dall'inizio. I rapporti della galassia Fininvest-Galliani presenti da anni con alcuni uomini di Elliott poi fanno il resto, chiudono il cerchio...anzi il Cerchione, direi che bastano e avanzano...anzi D'Avanzano



Avevo fatto un bel riassunto, undici mesi fa (vedere qui https://www.milanworld.net/elliott-...el-milan-vt64854-post1906347.html#post1906347 ).


----------



## SoloMVB (2 Luglio 2020)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Tu avresti anche ragione ma c'è un dettaglio grosso come una casa che anch'io ho lungamente trascurato perché volevo credere di avere finalmente un proprietario serio: Elliott è dentro la faccenda Yogurt Li sin dall'inizio, con il suo "prestito" ha concesso al cinese di completare "l'acquisto" che altrimenti sarebbe stato impossibile, in più ha emesso il bond decisivo per fare il mercato (con gran parte dei soldi che non furono spesi subito ma "impegnati" per i mesi futuri). Elliott è de facto proprietaria del Milan dal 2017, quindi partecipe della pantomima col cinese fin dall'inizio. I rapporti della galassia Fininvest-Galliani presenti da anni con alcuni uomini di Elliott poi fanno il resto, chiudono il cerchio...anzi il Cerchione, direi che bastano e avanzano...anzi D'Avanzano



Impeccabile,hai dimenticato mister fainancial fer plei scaroni.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (2 Luglio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Avevo fatto un bel riassunto, undici mesi fa (vedere qui https://www.milanworld.net/elliott-...el-milan-vt64854-post1906347.html#post1906347 ).





SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Impeccabile,hai dimenticato mister fainancial fer plei scaroni.



Avete ragione, dimenticavo anche il dettaglio Scaroni-Rotschild


----------



## __king george__ (2 Luglio 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non capisco mai perché un fondo come Elliot, che vale miliardi di dollari e comanda sopra a stati dovrebbe smazzarsi soldi e rotture per fare un piacere a Berlusconi che ormai è un nulla politico ed economico...
> 
> Non ha davvero alcun senso..per elliott berlusconi è poco più che una scoreggia



su questo non sarei tanto sicuro...patrimonio di Elliott/Singer poco piu di 3 miliardi mentre Berlusconi poco piu di 6 miliardi...berlusca era è e sarà fino alla morte sempre ricco e potente il problema è che non voleva piu usarli per noi i soldi...


----------



## sipno (2 Luglio 2020)

Ragazzi io non vedo perchè siete così preoccupati... Elliott ci venderà al 100%. Non ci terrà a lungo, quindi se non è oggi è domani ma ci sarà la cessione e con le sue conoscenze sarà sicuramente uno forte forte forte a livello economico.

Io non sono per nulla preoccupato.. Mi preoccupa di pià il nome fatto per la panchina, perchè nonostante lo scudetto vinto nel 2011, non ho mai visto calcio con Allegri.


----------



## gabri65 (2 Luglio 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Ragazzi io non vedo perchè siete così preoccupati... Elliott ci venderà al 100%. Non ci terrà a lungo, quindi se non è oggi è domani ma ci sarà la cessione e con le sue conoscenze sarà sicuramente uno forte forte forte a livello economico.
> 
> Io non sono per nulla preoccupato.. Mi preoccupa di pià il nome fatto per la panchina, perchè nonostante lo scudetto vinto nel 2011, non ho mai visto calcio con Allegri.



Certo. Quando?

Di una cessione quando non me ne fregherà più niente (speranzosamente passerò a miglior vita) non so che farmene.

Ragazzi, più gli anni passano e più volano, eh. Ve ne accorgerete anche voi.

Quando cominciate a fare i conti con quanto rimane da vivere e il ritmo di "crescita" di questo Milan, vengono i brividi.


----------



## Goro (2 Luglio 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non capisco mai perché un fondo come Elliot, che vale miliardi di dollari e comanda sopra a stati dovrebbe smazzarsi soldi e rotture per fare un piacere a Berlusconi che ormai è un nulla politico ed economico...
> 
> Non ha davvero alcun senso..per elliott berlusconi è poco più che una scoreggia



Il tempo ci ha detto che Al Thani, Suning, Ricketts, Commisso e Arnault non sono riusciti a mettere le mani sul Milan mentre Yonghong Lì ed Elliott ci sono riusciti, con Mr Bee fermato precedentemente per tempo


----------



## corvorossonero (2 Luglio 2020)

Goro ha scritto:


> Il tempo ci ha detto che Al Thani, Suning, Ricketts, Commisso e Arnault non sono riusciti a mettere le mani sul Milan mentre Yonghong Lì ed Elliott ci sono riusciti, con Mr Bee fermato precedentemente per tempo



Grande verità che dimostra tutto.


----------



## Milanforever26 (3 Luglio 2020)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> su questo non sarei tanto sicuro...patrimonio di Elliott/Singer poco piu di 3 miliardi mentre Berlusconi poco piu di 6 miliardi...berlusca era è e sarà fino alla morte sempre ricco e potente il problema è che non voleva piu usarli per noi i soldi...



Lascia stare il patrimonio personale...quello non conta quasi nulla..Elliott è un fondo che ha potere politico e berlusconi non è più nulla invece


----------



## Milanforever26 (3 Luglio 2020)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Tu avresti anche ragione ma c'è un dettaglio grosso come una casa che anch'io ho lungamente trascurato perché volevo credere di avere finalmente un proprietario serio: Elliott è dentro la faccenda Yogurt Li sin dall'inizio, con il suo "prestito" ha concesso al cinese di completare "l'acquisto" che altrimenti sarebbe stato impossibile, in più ha emesso il bond decisivo per fare il mercato (con gran parte dei soldi che non furono spesi subito ma "impegnati" per i mesi futuri). Elliott è de facto proprietaria del Milan dal 2017, quindi partecipe della pantomima col cinese fin dall'inizio. I rapporti della galassia Fininvest-Galliani presenti da anni con alcuni uomini di Elliott poi fanno il resto, chiudono il cerchio...anzi il Cerchione, direi che bastano e avanzano...anzi D'Avanzano



Elliott fu trovato da Fassone però..ed intervenne a metà dell'operazione non all'inizio..comunque ripeto, non ne capirei il senso visto che ad oggi stanno solo buttando soldi


----------



## Ruuddil23 (3 Luglio 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Elliott fu trovato da Fassone però..ed intervenne a metà dell'operazione non all'inizio..comunque ripeto, non ne capirei il senso visto che ad oggi stanno solo buttando soldi



Mah...questo era quello che si diceva ufficialmente. Infatti all'uscita di scena del cinese non si faceva altro che dire "Fassone è uomo di Elliott, vedrete che rimane, non rischia niente, li ha portati lui ecc.". E io ci credevo pure alla versione ufficiale, tanto che ricorderai che ero rassegnato al fatto che rimanessero lui e quell'altro fenomeno da baraccone. Poi però gli hanno dato il benservito in un nanosecondo senza nemmeno nominarlo nel comunicato di "insediamento", neanche un ringraziamento formale. L'idea di Elliott forse è nata dopo, magari si sono resi conto che tirare avanti con la storia delle "caparre" avrebbe attirato le attenzioni delle autorità (come successe col primo tentativo di Mr. Bee), questo non lo so. Ma qualche mese di differenza conta poco o nulla, Elliott in questa storia ci sta dentro fino al collo.
Sul senso di tutto questo, ci sono persone esperte di finanza creativa che hanno provato a spiegarcelo, magari torneranno sull'argomento. Credo che il fine principale fosse quello di alleggerire il bilancio di Fininvest dal peso Milan (cosa di cui il Silvio si lamentava anche pubblicamente da anni).


----------

